# Chuck-Eye Steaks and Stuffed Mushrooms



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Stuffed Mushrooms were cream cheese, mayo, shredded parmesan cheese, Cajun seasoning, and imitation crab meat all mixed together and stuffed into the mushroom cap and then added a little more shredded parmesan cheese to the top.


-----


-----

This was just from a bag of potato's with green beans from the frozen isle section of the grocery store and added some butter and seasoned with Big Poppas Desert Gold in a disposable foil pan.


-----

Lit the tube smoker with hickory pellets... this is my first time trying the Vortex for simultaneous indirect/direct cooking over charcoal lump... more info to follow.


-----

Cold smoked the Tatonka Dust seasoned chuck-eye steaks in hickory for about an hour.


-----

Lit the Vortex and just left the tube smoker going to see if it would stay lit.


-----

Cooking the stuffed mushrooms, potato's and green beans indirect.


-----

Later seared the steaks to an internal temp of 130º using the Vortex for simultaneous indirect/direct heat grilling. To my surprise the tube smoker was also able to stay lit and keep smoking... I don't know if it was a fluke as this is one of the few times I have been able to keep a tube smoker lit in a charcoal environment as the charcoal usually robs the oxygen the tube smoker needs to smolder, more testing will tell I guess!


-----

Tatonka Dust seasoned chuck-eye steak, stuffed mushrooms and also potatoes with green beans.


-----

Love the excellent taste of additional char the Vortex adds to the steak!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Dang that looks good...........going to smoke a prime rib in a couple weeks when all the kids are home, I'll try and remember to take some pic's of it....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dang.... Always make me drool with the picks mossy.

Keep them coming.

I do the stuffed mushrooms almost the same..... Sour cream, cream cheese, cheddar.... then bacon bits or crab depending on what i feel like.


----------

